# Inspection of a colt python



## 396chevy (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello all and for Xmas my girlfriend got me a SS colt python 8" with a Burris scope and mount, rubber finger groove grips with the colt medallion , serial number T88XXX what year was it made in? Anyway I wondering what basic checks can I use to determine the wear on this gun? I have heard they are supposed to lock up very tight when you pull the trigger well what about the rest of the time? I have also heard the movement of the cylinder between the forcing cone and the fireing pin side, I don't know what its called, should be less than .003 in. thats 3/1000 if an inch at the most, how do I check this and what other checks can I make? thanks for your time sincerely Patrick


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The main thing to look at is the front of the frame, where the crane closes. This joint should be a very thin line without any gap. Then, if everything else looks O.K., shoot the thing. If your buillet hits where you want it to, and stuff doesn't fly out sideways from the barrel/cylinder gap, you're fine. When a gun shoots reliably and accurately, leave it alone.

Bob Wright


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

An 8" SS Python???

That's a piece of junk... I'll give yah $100 for it!

Kidding!!!

Just shoot it and enjoy! Great gun.

JW


----------

